# Happy Birthday Carla (a.k.a. Big Booty Asshley)



## Al Diggy (Sep 8, 2011)

Have the happiest birthday ever!!! You deserve it, and i am very, very proud of you!
Love u always!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday sexy lady Big Booty Asshley a.k.a. Carla  Live it up, wishing you the best!!


----------



## BigBootyAsshley (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks honey! xoxoxo



Al Diggy said:


> Have the happiest birthday ever!!! You deserve it, and i am very, very proud of you!
> Love u always!


----------



## BigBootyAsshley (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you SO much!



Heyyou said:


> Happy Birthday sexy lady Big Booty Asshley a.k.a. Carla  Live it up, wishing you the best!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 8, 2011)

Have a great day, Hunnie!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 8, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Carla - !!!
Enjoy your Day!!! (((HUGS)))
* 







*The Pearfect Cocktail*

Ingredients:
-1 pony (1 oz or 2 tbsps) White Brandy
-1 jigger (1.5 oz or 3 tbsps) Amaretto
-Pear Juice (3-4 oz or 1/3-1/4 cup)
-1/8 tsp (or a few drops) Vanilla
-1/4 cup Heavy Cream
-White Chocolate
-Ice (not shown)

Tools:
-Collins or a Highball Glass
-Large Glass (for chilling)
-Soup Spoon
-Vegetable Peeler
-Strainer
-Liquid Measuring Cup
-Jigger/Pony Combo (or tbsp/tsp set)
-Long stirring spoon/swizzel (or a butter knife)


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy birthday, or belated birthday! Whenever you read this, anyways. lol


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 9, 2011)

Forget just a day, Happy Birthweek!


----------



## doublejm1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Asshley! You're gorgeous!


----------

